# IP-Adresse verstecken?



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

Hi!

hätte mal ne frage:

wie kann ich meine ip-adresse für andere unsichtbar machen?
(....hab funklan [also ne statische ip]....)

Bin leider ein Newbie auf dem Internet/Netzwerkbereich und möchte mich da mit der Security etwas "fortbilden"  

danke!


----------



## aquasonic (24. März 2004)

Firewall z.B....Aber ganz verstecken kannst du die nie...Aber wenn du eine Firewall isntalliert hast ist das schon mal sehr gut


----------



## fluessig (24. März 2004)

Also im Prinzip ist die Firewall keine Möglichkeit deine IP zu verstecken!
Bei manchen ausführungen kann man vielleicht die Antwortzeit auf LAN-anfragen so verzögern, dass schlechte Programme meinen der Rechner sei nicht da, aber das verschleiert immer noch nicht deine IP.

Wenn du was über Security wissen möchtest - insbesondere wie man alle Ports in Windows sperrt, dann schau mal bei Linkblock  vorbei.


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

> Firewall z.B....Aber ganz verstecken kannst du die nie...Aber wenn du eine Firewall isntalliert hast ist das schon mal sehr gut



hab ne firewall installiert.....

2 sogar   (im router, und eine am PC [ZA])

gibts da eine einstellung, wo man die ip-adresse verstecken kann


----------



## aquasonic (24. März 2004)

Ja aber ich glaube das du das so einstellen kansnt dass du nicht mehr mit $REMOTE_ADDR oder so zugreifen kannst...Aber verstecken kannst du sie nie!


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *Ja aber ich glaube das du das so einstellen kansnt dass du nicht mehr mit $REMOTE_ADDR oder so zugreifen kannst...Aber verstecken kannst du sie nie!  *



und vielleicht etwas, das die falsche ip nach aussen anzeigen lässt


----------



## aquasonic (24. März 2004)

Der Router bekommt ja die IP wenn du in einem Netzwerk bist also kannst du es nicht mit deiner lokalen Firewall machen...Nein du kannst die IP nicht unsichtbar machen...Wieso willst du das überhaupt


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

naja, wenn man mal die ip hat, kann man ja einiges damit machen oder


----------



## aquasonic (24. März 2004)

Ja stimmt schon...Aber du könntest das auch anderum anschauen: Wenn man die IP gar nicht hat kommt man mir gar nicht auf die Spur Falls du so denkst, vergiss es gerade wieder, dazu hast du meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig Ahnung...


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *Ja stimmt schon...Aber du könntest das auch anderum anschauen: Wenn man die IP gar nicht hat kommt man mir gar nicht auf die Spur Falls du so denkst, vergiss es gerade wieder, dazu hast du meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig Ahnung... *



darum bin ich hier und frage  
wenn ich genug ahnung hätte, hätte ich nicht gefragt


----------



## aquasonic (24. März 2004)

Wir sollen dir also helfen zu hacken oder so ähnlich?! Ich denke mal das du hier ein wenig falsch bist, nicht?


----------



## Tim C. (24. März 2004)

> naja, wenn man mal die ip hat, kann man ja einiges damit machen oder


Prinzipiell ja. Allerdings ist die Angst vieler Internet Neuligen, denen mal das Wörtchen IP über den Weg läuft, völlig unbegründet.
Wenn du Internetapplikationen nutzen willst, dann musst du zwangsweise permanent und überall mit deiner IP um dich schießen. Woher sollen sonst die Server wissen, wohin sie die Antwort schicken sollen?

Also, wenn du dein System sichern willst, dann ist der Weg, alle unnötigen Ports am Router zu sperren und die Firewalls entsprechend strikt einzustellen. Aber nur die Tatsache, dass ich deine IP habe, lässt mich nicht automatisch mit 2 Klicks dein System hacken.


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *Wir sollen dir also helfen zu hacken oder so ähnlich?! Ich denke mal das du hier ein wenig falsch bist, nicht? *



nö, will nicht hacken.....mich interessierts nur, wie man den pc so sicher wie möglich machen kann......


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Prinzipiell ja. Allerdings ist die Angst vieler Internet Neuligen, denen mal das Wörtchen IP über den Weg läuft, völlig unbegründet.
> Wenn du Internetapplikationen nutzen willst, dann musst du zwangsweise permanent und überall mit deiner IP um dich schießen. Woher sollen sonst die Server wissen, wohin sie die Antwort schicken sollen?
> 
> Also, wenn du dein System sichern willst, dann ist der Weg, alle unnötigen Ports am Router zu sperren und die Firewalls entsprechend strikt einzustellen. Aber nur die Tatsache, dass ich deine IP habe, lässt mich nicht automatisch mit 2 Klicks dein System hacken. *



also in punkto ports bin ich ja gesichert, mich hätt´s eben nur wegen der ip-adresse interessiert, da ich schon öfters gehörthabe, dass wenn jemand die ip hat, man damit so einiges machen kann, was mir dann wahrscheinlich nicht so gefällt.....


----------



## Tim C. (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *also in punkto ports bin ich ja gesichert, mich hätt´s eben nur wegen der ip-adresse interessiert, da ich schon öfters gehörthabe, dass wenn jemand die ip hat, man damit so einiges machen kann, was mir dann wahrscheinlich nicht so gefällt..... *


Ich dachte darauf wäre ich ausreichend eingegangen?

- Richtig ist: WENN ich irgendetwas mit deinem Rechner anstellen will, dann brauche ich deine IP.

- Falsch hingegen ist die Annahme, dass nur durch die Tatsache, dass deine richtige IP übertragen wird, du in einem Wust von Hackangriffen untergehen wirst.
Das liegt erstmal an folgendem. Primär wird deine IP zum Server übertragen, der diese *unbedingt* braucht, damit er die Daten, die du anforderst auch an dich zurückschicken kann.
Klar Homepages können deine IP auslesen und speichern. Und dann? Wovor hast du Angst? PortScans? PingFloods? Gegen beides bietet dein Hardware Router ausreichend "Schutz".
Du hast Angst, dass du gehackt wirst? Wieso gehst du davon aus? Beleidigst du 200 professionelle Hacker/Cracker am Tag? Hostest du eine HighSecurity Datenbank mit interessanten Daten?

Klar man sollte immer ein bischen paranoid sein, aber NIEMAND kann die IP, mit der er im Internet unterwegs ist, total verbergen. Viele IPs zeigen erstmal auf Router, womit ein Hack, wenn denn nicht rigoros alles an einen PC gemappt wird, bzw. du einen PC in der DMZ hast, an just diesem scheitern wird.

Klar überall gibt es mittel und wege, aber höre dich mal bei allen Bekanten um, ob sie jemals gehackt wurden oder sonstiges. Also keine blöden Würmer, die sie selbst "aufgespielt" haben, sondern wirklich gehackt wurden. Ich wette es werden verschwindend wenige bis gar keine sein, die diese Erfahrung schonmal gemacht habe und das obwohl ALLE davon Tag für Tag ihre IP im Internet "herausgeben".

Das Internet basiert auf dem IP-Protokoll, sprich wenn du diese IP manipulierst, entziehst du der Protokollebene ihre zum arbeiten nötigen Informationen und damit wird das Internet nicht mehr funktionieren.

Fazit: Wenn Security dann anders. Firewall, Paketfilter, wenige Ports öffnen, usw.


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

ok, danke!

PS: ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich angst davor habe gehackt zu werden.....wie gesagt, mich interessieren eben die Möglichkeiten den pc so sicher als möglich zu machen (ist schon klar, dass der sicherste PC der ist, den es nicht gibt ..haha..)

.....mir ist auch klar, dass ich mich nicht jeden tag mit 200 prof. hackern anlege....


----------



## Cheris (4. April 2004)

Also ich habe von meinem Freund mal gehört das es so ein Programm geben soll, dass die IP versteckt aber meiner Meinung ist das Quatsch und man braucht es eh nicht selbst wenn es geben würde, wobei er mir es noch nie zeigen konnte ;-)


----------



## fluessig (5. April 2004)

Also in einem beschränkten Maße geht das schon.
Such mal bei google - oder etwas einschlägigeren Seiten nach
IP spoofing
Hier zB. eine Definition:IP-Spoofing


----------



## cocoon (6. April 2004)

Kann es sein, dass es Dir vielmehr darum geht, anonym im Netz zu surfen?! Dann würde ich Dir empfehlen, über einen Proxy-Server zu gehen und client-seitige Skriptsprachen, die Deine "wirkliche" IP auslesen können (JavaScript, Java, etc.) auszuschalten.


----------



## ParadiseCity (6. April 2004)

ja, primär geht es da um de annonymität...


----------



## basd (11. April 2004)

Mit einem Proxy stellst du deine Verbindungen immer über einen Zentrallen Server auf, d.h. der Zeilrechner sieht immer nur die IP des Proxy. Der Proxy kennt natürlich deine IP und sendet dir die Daten dann entsprechend.
Wenn viele auf einem Proxy sind ist die Zuweisung nur schwer möglich (zumindest bei dem Zielrechner mit dem du dich verbunden hast)

Ein Proxy ist also ein Nachrichtenvermittler.

Der Nachteil es geht alles bishen langsamer.


----------



## JavDev (23. März 2008)

Hallo,

der Thread ist zwar schon etwas her, aber trotzdem. Meine Frage ist eine ganz ähnlich, und zwar, wie kann ich meine IP verstecken, verfälschen etc., sodass der Admin von einem Forum meine IP nicht sehen kann?


----------



## fluessig (23. März 2008)

Über diese Seite kannst du alles erfahren um mit TOR und Firefox komfortabel zu surfen und dabei eine andere IP zu haben. 

http://www.netzwelt.de/software/4188-tor-mit-vidalia.html

Aber nicht vergessen, dass du auch mit einer neuen IP immer noch über die Cookies im Browser identifizierbar bist


----------



## Navy (23. März 2008)

Zwar sind TOR und andere Netzwerke sehr gut um seine Identität zu verschleiern, jedoch sollte man sich auch bewusst sein, dass jegliche unverschlüsselte Datenübertragung darüber auch ein Risiko darstellt. Schließlich erlaubt man ja freiwillig "man-in-the-middle" und man kann nur hoffen, dass die Pakete entsprechend fragmentiert andere Routen nehmen.

Warum jedoch die IP verschleiern wenn man in einem Forum schreiben will? Ein Forenadmin hat nur in sehr seltenen Fällen Zugriff auf die Daten eines Providers um die Zuordnung von Anschlussinhaber zu einer IP+Datum herauszufinden. Er würde nur an diese kommen, wenn eine gemeldete Straftat vorliegt.


----------

